# My new tornado



## fatmansat (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guy this is my new entry in my cave.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Pt303ZqFQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpQVe7Zva1E


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I just picked up a new Dust Deputy on Saturday, so your timing is perfect for me. Watching your video is helpful before I start my own assembly. 
I bought mine at Woodcraft for $89.00. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------

